# Was wäre wenn wir vor 2000 Jahren Internet gehabt hätten?



## Katzun (25 Dez. 2010)

​


:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2010)

Ja das ist der lauf der Zeit  :thumbup:


----------



## IcyCold (25 Dez. 2010)

*Prima Story, könnte man glatt ein Buch drüber schreiben,
ähh oder giebt das schon? *


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2010)

klasse Idee


----------



## maddog71 (25 Dez. 2010)

schön


----------



## Q (27 Dez. 2010)

:thx: für die Unterhaltung.


----------

